# Erfahrungen mit Zeck Tusker 2.0



## Miguel86 (16. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich habe dieses Jahr das Angeln vom Boot (kleineres Motorboot) für mich entdeckt und will mir jetzt ein eigenes kleines Boot kaufen. Aus Gründen der Flexibilität bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Schlauchboot. Ich hab mir einige online angeguckt und bin auf das Zeck Truster 2.0 mit Aluboden gestoßen. Einsatzgebiet wäre Spinnfischen und auch hier und da mal auf dem Wasser mit Pose. Mit Wasser meine ich die Havel und verschiedene Seen. 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Boot gemacht? Kann man vernünftig einem solchen Boot stehen und Angeln? Was für ein Motor (15PS) kann man in Kombination verwenden?

Würde mich über eure Meinung und Erfahrung freuen.


----------

